# orchids



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone know anywhere in Florida that sells micro/mini orchids?


----------



## meaker (May 26, 2013)

What part of florida? I have seen them at a nursery near me in the bay area


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I would be willing to drive if they have miniature orchids...where have you seen them?


----------

